

Who came out against Facebook's rainbow flags? - ilghiro
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-33313807

======
dudul
I'm in the US, but I find it quite disturbing that something that is purely a
national event gets pushed down the world's throat.

These companies are highly hypocritical, they claim to be "global" when it
comes to tax purposes, but don't hesitate to react to US internal politics.

Did the same thing happen when Spain legalized same-sex marriage? Or when
France did it?

